# "Longbeards, Yellow Iron & Texas Pipeliners"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Fishing has softened up a bit after the cool front mid-week. Water levels fell out and the guides were reporting some tight lip action going on all over the bay system. Digging in with 40 guests of Garney Construction and Caterpillar, we made the best of it with "airboat redfishing" shining through taking limits and all but the early return boats managed to post up decent numbers. We also welcomed "Skinny Kenney" with guests of Texas Pipeliners and Brian Miller group for a bachelor party. What a great bunch of folks.

*Airboat Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady reported some of the deeper back lakes were just "chocker block" full of hungry and aggressive Redfish. The low water conditions have them piling up in the few deeper locales and it's just been a spectacle.

*Flounder Gigging/Wade Fishing*

We're going to make a run at the flat fish late week with two crews on the gigs. It should be a lot of fun.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

some more pics.


----------

